# My first peppers ghost



## mystang (Aug 23, 2012)

I kind of stole the idea that Indiana Holmes showed on this forum with the "dimming ghost" where the lights in the room dim and the ghost appears and as the lights come back on the ghost goes away.

**** Okay updated to the "final rendition" of the ghost and I need your thoughts house lights on or off*****






-

House light on (inside house lights)











and my "flying crank cross fader"






I still have a foam skull with red lighted deodorant balls that will be "floating" in the room and will look like the ghost is holding it. I also need to add some stuff in the room like candles or something behind the ghost so it appears more transparent.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey that's really swift. Like the fader mechanism. Nice job


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Love the smooth slow action of the fade mechanism and the illusion looks great!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! loving that!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I really like that dimming ghost effect.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

pretty sweet effects tied together


----------



## mystang (Aug 23, 2012)

Here is a closer shot.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Very cool! What a fantastic ghost....she looks so REAL!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

That is pretty cool!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Ha! That's pretty epic, great effect!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

that is creepy for sure!


----------



## mystang (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for the comments, I updated the first post with the "final" versions


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Pretty sweet effect! Brilliant idea with the lighting (pardon the pun, lol).


----------



## mystang (Aug 23, 2012)

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Pretty sweet effect! Brilliant idea with the lighting (pardon the pun, lol).


Thanks for the compliments I have a feeling I am going to get a few questions on this "trick" this year.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thats awesome love the fader!!


----------



## mystang (Aug 23, 2012)

Lilly said:


> thats awesome love the fader!!


Wish i could take all the credit but borrowed the idea from indiana holmes. He used a rod and pillow blocks but I wanted to do something cheaper and easier for me. So I went and got a ball bearing drawer slider and welded a bolt to one end and welded two pieces of angle to grab the sliders and welded a piece of flat bar to the back of the angles and the opposite end of the drawer slider.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You put that all together very smoothly!


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

That's a great peppers ghost effect, and as everyone has previously mentioned, the fader is awesome. 

Since you asked, I personally like the "house lights on" video better. It allows the viewer to see that nothing is changing inside the house other than the light. I think it helps sell the illusion that the ghost is coming and going.

I'm certain you will receive many compliments on Halloween. Job well done.


----------



## Tdrew (Nov 1, 2016)

Great job , I think lights off


----------



## Gruenenfelder (Sep 20, 2016)

Great job!


----------

